

Quikly Jump to Your Favorite Directories with HyperJump Shell Script - x0054
http://sdbr.net/post/HyperJump/

======
cpbotha
Similar to the tool written about here, FASD is also awesome!
[https://github.com/clvv/fasd](https://github.com/clvv/fasd)

It remembers where you go and which files you open. These days I just do "z
gn" (for example) and it'll go to the project directory I've most recently
been working in containing the letters "gn". ("zz gn" gives me a list, sorted
in order of probability)

